# what tree is this



## Karda (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi, I was given a chunk of wood for bowl blanks I am not sure what it is looks to dark to be maple and not as clear as maple heres some pics thanks. I live in southern NY

http://i3.Rule #2/albums/y100/whitedeer/chunk_zpsdnxopgk7.jpg http://i3.Rule 

#2/albums/y100/whitedeer/chunk1_zpsd9pwzyi6.jpg http://i3.Rule 

#2/albums/y100/whitedeer/chunk3_zpsuxqqsleg.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

no picture


----------



## phinds (Jan 11, 2018)

In addition to not showing up properly on this forum, the images are insufficient to do any wood ID. If you want help, you'll need better pics and please put them here directly, not on photobucket

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Karda (Jan 11, 2018)

how do you put pictures in here with out PB


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Use the upload file option... Below the post box...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Any luck?


----------



## Karda (Jan 11, 2018)

ok I'll ty again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Jan 11, 2018)

thanks I use that next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok good. You got it. 
Thank you...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 12, 2018)

All that headache for a good piece of ash. I'd bank on 'White ash', white pith, ring porous, grey fissured bark and southern New York. That white rot might give you some issue. Good luck...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karda (Jan 12, 2018)

ok thanks, I think it has been dead or dying for some time, so the wood isn't real plain but it isn't real figured either. I see what comes out thanks Mike


----------



## Digginestdog (Feb 3, 2018)

Might be some kind of ash, yes, but not white ash. White ash bark has an unmistakable diamond-shaped pattern.


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2018)

Digginestdog said:


> Might be some kind of ash, yes, but not white ash. White ash bark has an unmistakable diamond-shaped pattern.


Yep. Good point. @Mr. Peet are we wrong about that?


----------



## Karda (Feb 3, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 3, 2018)

No, white ash. White ash has several phases of bark growth over time. The bark shown is the common second stage, just before the 'diamond' like lace stage. Then are the deep fissures and then the sloughing off to smooth and the cycle repeats...


----------



## phinds (Feb 3, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> No, white ash. White ash has several phases of bark growth over time. The bark shown is the common second stage, just before the 'diamond' like lace stage. Then are the deep fissures and then the sloughing off to smooth and the cycle repeats...


Ah ha. Thanks. I assume you mean "late" stage, not "lace" stage.


----------



## Digginestdog (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes, White ash has more than one phase, but, from my experience, the diamond-shaped pattern will begin to show at about 6-8 inch diameter on up to more than 2 feet in diameter, which this piece falls in the range of. And, the diamond-shaped pattern is the typical pattern for white ash.


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, @Karda if you want to send me a slice off the edge, I can confirm it (or not) but if Mark says it's white ash, I'd bet on white ash.


----------



## Digginestdog (Feb 4, 2018)

Digginestdog said:


> Yes, White ash has more than one phase, but, from my experience, the diamond-shaped pattern will begin to show at about 6-8 inch diameter on up to more than 2 feet in diameter, which this piece falls in the range of. And, the diamond-shaped pattern is the typical pattern for white ash.



I'm not that familiar with Green ash, but, I think you can safely rule that one out too, because according to Michigan State University and Wisconsin University, Green Ash also has the typical diamond-shaped bark pattern on mature trees. However, according to those same sources, Black ash has a shaggy bark.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes, 'Black ash', _Fraxinus nigra_, often has shaggy bark. It can have flakey bark like 'Black cherry', _Prunus serotina_, but the grey flakes are soft and sometimes spongy. It can have lightly fissured, lace-like bark similar to many other ashes, but the bark is often far softer. Black ash can handle flooding far more than the other ash species in New York.

Paul, I did mean lace, not late. It is not at all uncommon to be scaling timber on the landing to find that the logger had mistaken a 'White ash' for a 'Basswood'. Mike's ash bark just so happens to look very similar to 'Basswood' bark, but we know it is ash from the ring porous grain, versus the diffuse porous grain. Additionally, the last 15-20 years growth slowed down. Strong firm fissures are often more prone with rapid growth.

As for 'Green ash', _Fraxinus pennsylvanica_, it is a possibility. Green ash is found across the entire southern tier of New York and quickly dissipates as you enter Pennsylvania. It is found in similar ecotypes as 'Silver maple', _Acer saccharinum._ Green ash is often of poor form and lacks the strong central leader that the White ash has. Green ash is sometimes confused with 'Box elder', _Acer negundo_, along the river and creek basins. Sometimes the glaucous stems of the box elder are less prone. But as with most, a little investigation will unveil the answer.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

